# (Решено) Grub при загрузке выдает командную строку

## Infoman

Я установил gentoo, но осталась проблема с загрузчиком. Почему-то при загрузке он не показывает даже заставку, а сразу переходит в режим командной строки (правда там обоина уже есть).  набираю:

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> kernel /boot/kernel_2.6

grub> boot
```

после чего он начинает нормально загружаться. Почему он сам не загружается?

Содержимое файла grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel_2.6 root=/dev/sda3
```

Содержимое файла mtab:

```
/dev/sda3 / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw 0 0
```

Что делать, не знаю. Уже переустанавливать grub пробовал, не помогло.

Прошу помочь.

СпасибоLast edited by Infoman on Mon Jun 01, 2009 5:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ba

раскомментируй 

```
#title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5 
```

----------

## Infoman

Спасибо, я лох))) Надо же было так опростоволоситься))

----------

